# psychopsis papilio and the var alba



## noel (Aug 18, 2009)

bought in the gardentech 2009 singapore
here it is
psychopsis papilio
the flower is not yet opened
i'll post the bloom later





the plant




the inflorescens




psychopsis papilio var alba
the flower




the other bud
i'll post the photo when it blooms




the inflorescens




the plant




pretty isn't it?


----------



## NYEric (Aug 18, 2009)

My camera is in Singapore!


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 18, 2009)

noel, is the papilio labelled as papilio..? I think it might be Mendenhall.. I bought 2 which looked very similar to your plant (comes in those flimsy plastic pots stuffed with sphag.. if I'm not mistaken, the true papilio has very distinctly patterned leaves..


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 18, 2009)

paphioboy said:


> noel, is the papilio labelled as papilio..? I think it might be Mendenhall.. I bought 2 which looked very similar to your plant (comes in those flimsy plastic pots stuffed with sphag.. if I'm not mistaken, the true papilio has very distinctly patterned leaves..


I have both & the leaf pattern is quite similar. It's hard to tell in the photo seeing it's underexposed. 
We'll look forward to an updated photo!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 18, 2009)

NYEric said:


> My camera is in Singapore!


He needs to use a tripod, also!

I love these flowers!


----------



## noel (Aug 20, 2009)

ok2 here's the picture
correct the species name for me
the papilio
the staminode








the whole flower




the leaf




the alba form
the leaf








the flower




the other flower




the staminode




the other flower's staminode




p.s i have seen many plain leaved psychopsis papilio in the internet


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks noel.. My bad. But I was pretty convinced that the patterned leaves on papilio was a distinguishing feature after I saw a grower in Australia whose papilio had the most gorgeous leaves mottles in golden yellow and bronzy red.. Almost worth growing for the foliage alone..


----------



## noel (Aug 21, 2009)

actually,the distinguishing feature is the inflorescense near the flower,if it's flat/flatish then it's papilio,if it's round then it's krameriana,for hybrid i don't konw


----------



## noel (Aug 22, 2009)

oopsie,actually it's a psychopsis mariposa"green valley"andpsychopsis mariposa"green valley"var alba.checked on the website and they don't have any papilio:sob:
but still nice though
the full bloom of the normal one


----------



## NYEric (Aug 23, 2009)

Very nice, and improved photos also!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 23, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Very nice, and improved photos also!



For sure!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 23, 2009)

It is really cool the way these flowers open up - they look like some strange insect. Eric, why did you leave your camera in Singapore? oke:


----------

